# Meiste Filmtote: "Guardians of the Galaxy" auf Platz 1!



## AaronTanzmann (5. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Meiste Filmtote: "Guardians of the Galaxy" auf Platz 1!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Meiste Filmtote: "Guardians of the Galaxy" auf Platz 1!


----------



## Khrimm (5. Oktober 2016)

Was bedeutet denn "OnScreen"-Tode genau?

Weil der Todesstern sicher mehr getötet hat als 83 871. Und auch auf ihm sicher mehr gestorben sind


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2016)

Wollte ich auch gerade sagen, wenn man bei Onscreen-Toten, die unsichtbar in Raumschiffen, Schlachtschiffen etc. sitzen alle mitzählt, dann sind ja wohl bei Star Wars wesentlich mehr gestorben, einmal als der Todesstern Aldeeran zerstörte und dann der Todesstern selbst, da sind dann insgesamt Milliarden gestorben ...


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2016)

> Im Finale des Marvel-Krachers lassen 80 000 Piloten des Nova Corps ihr Leben


... und die konnte man *alle *onScreen sehen...?


----------



## Alreech (5. Oktober 2016)

Der Todesstern wurde ja von einem gemäßigten Rebellen gesprengt (wenn es kein Inside Job war - ich hab diese Ex-Jedi nie getraut !) der zählt nicht. 
https://youtu.be/cEPazLTGceI


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und die konnte man *alle *onScreen sehen...?


Wenn damit alle sichtbar zerstörten Raumschiffe samt draufgegangen Besatzungen gemeint sind... Scheint so. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (5. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und die konnte man *alle *onScreen sehen...?



Der Schutzschild am Ende bestand aus massig einzelnen Star Blaster.
http://marvelcinematicuniverse.wikia.com/wiki/File:Star_Blasters_Barrier.png

Und die sind wirklich minutenlang, und in aller Deutlichkeit, gestorben wie die Fliegen.


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Der Schutzschild am Ende bestand aus massig einzelnen Star Blaster.
> Image - Star Blasters Barrier.png | Marvel Cinematic Universe Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia
> 
> Und die sind wirklich minutenlang, und in aller Deutlichkeit, gestorben wie die Fliegen.


Schon klar - aber hat man wirklich 80.000 davon *gesehen*?


----------



## Loosa (5. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> dann sind ja wohl bei Star Wars wesentlich mehr gestorben, einmal als der Todesstern Aldeeran zerstörte und dann der Todesstern selbst, da sind dann insgesamt Milliarden gestorben ...



Zählt nicht. 
Das sind nur suggerierte Tote. Nichts was man sehen kann.



> A “kill” was counted when either a dead body was seen or a character was very heavily implied dead. “Implied” means being shot or stabbed severely, mentioned as killed (and never returning), blown up, thrown off a cliff or shot/stabbed just off-screen and never heard from again. “Blown up” means lit on fire, blown to bits, last seen in an incinerated building/object or thrown off their feet by an explosion, causing them to not get back up (death by concussion).






Worrel schrieb:


> Schon klar - aber hat man wirklich 80.000 davon *gesehen*?



Kannst es ja nachzählen.
Oder man nimmt den Regisseur beim Wort. Der sollt es noch am ehesten wissen. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/JamesGunn/status/783362485000609796?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

Aber, auch wenn die Statistik von einem Finanzdienstleister stammt und unter Lebensversicherungen einsortiert wurde (), ist hoffentlich schon klar, dass sie nicht den Anspruch hat wissenschaftlichen Standards zu entsprechen.



> The death counts for each of these films have been sourced from All Outta Bubblegum, Movie Body Counts, YouTube, and Twine. Please note, the information displayed here is purely for entertainment and counts may not be 100% definitive.


Director's Cut | Gocompare.com


----------



## movieaddict (6. Oktober 2016)

irgendwie kann ich mich dran erinnern, dass in STAR WARS A NEW HOPE ein ganzer Planet in die Luft (oder das All) gesprengt wird. Da haben sicherlich mehr als 80 000 Menschen gelebt.....
Und in FORCE AWAKENS warens gleich 3 Planeten.......


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2016)

movieaddict schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich mich dran erinnern, dass in STAR WARS A NEW HOPE ein ganzer Planet in die Luft (oder das All) gesprengt wird.


Öhmm... Alderaan?

[emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## movieaddict (6. Oktober 2016)

wenn die Star Wars Toten nicht zaehlen, dann zaehlen die Nova Corps Toten auch nicht. Man sieht ein order zwei Tote, wenn das ganze verbundene, gluehende "Schild" explodiert.... nicht 80 000! FLAWED RESEARCH!


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt den Regisseur beim Wort. Der sollt es noch am ehesten wissen.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/JamesGunn/status/783362485000609796?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


Sollte er, ja.



> Aber, auch wenn die Statistik von einem Finanzdienstleister stammt und unter Lebensversicherungen einsortiert wurde (), ist hoffentlich schon klar, dass sie nicht den Anspruch hat wissenschaftlichen Standards zu entsprechen.
> 
> Director's Cut | Gocompare.com


Sobald man sich aufmacht, daraufhin einen Sieger zu küren, sollte man eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit an den Tag legen und klären, ob diese 80.000 überhaupt gültig sind, denn bei den meisten davon sieht man ja nur deren Raumschiffe, die plötzlich "verbrennen". 
Dann müßte man konsequenterweise auch die kompletten Besatzungen jedes einzelnen abgeschossenen Tie Fighters, Klingonenschiffes, Borg Kubus', Todessterns, ... mitzählen.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zählt nicht.
> Das sind nur suggerierte Tote. Nichts was man sehen kann.



Siehe Beitrag von Worrel, bei Guardians sieht man die auch nicht, die sind auch in Raumschiffen, entsprechend kann man die nicht zählen.


----------



## Loosa (6. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann müßte man konsequenterweise auch die kompletten Besatzungen jedes einzelnen abgeschossenen Tie Fighters, Klingonenschiffes, Borg Kubus', Todessterns, ... mitzählen.



Wenn die Besatzung bekannt ist, klar. Bei größeren Schiffen sind die Opferzahlen dank Rettungskapseln allerdings weniger eindeutig. Und dann weiß man ja auch nicht genau wieviele gerade auf Landurlaub sind. Nicht wirklich "on screen". 
Und selbst bei den heißesten Gefechten waren das bei Star Wars niemals so viele kleine Schiffe. Da hatte ja jeder Cylon Basestar mehr Jäger (auch wenn die nicht zählen).

Bei Gardians ist aber definitiv: 80.000 Star Blaster = 80.000 Piloten. Und die machten alle "puff".


----------



## Pherim (6. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Öhmm... Alderaan?
> 
> [emoji15]



Da hast du wohl ein "nicht" gelesen, das nicht da war.


----------

